# XEN gentoo-domU network problem on gentoo-dom0

## Nitromaroder

Hello folks,

I have configured successfully (after a time) my gentoo-based XEN server. I do have two network interface cards - one is wireless, the other is wired. I am using xen-bridge.

My problem is, that para-virt. domU's network connection is kind of broken - the hvm-domU's are working fine. From a para-virt. domU I can ping outside, getting icmp echos replies, but if I want to "emerge --rsync" - it timeouts. Same for "wget http://somefile" - it connects, but then timeouts, after ages, also ssh outside my network does not work - same scenario here - connected to remote host, but then nothing happens. What I also noticed - my system has the "peth0" missing. And I think, the reason, why my hvm-domU network connections are working without a problem, is because "qemu" uses "tap[0-9]" interfaces.

here are first of all my configuration files:

/etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> essid_ath0="asmodis"
> 
> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> ...

 

/etc/xen/xend-config.sxp:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # -*- sh -*-
> 
> (logfile /var/log/xen/xend.log)
> ...

 

ifconfig -a:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:9A:C8:24:68  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.54.253  Bcast:192.168.54.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

No "peth0" interface is there;

and my gentoo-domU.xen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #  -*- mode: python; -*-
> 
> import os, re
> ...

 

Finally, here is a fragment of my iptables.sh script:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash -x
> 
> IPTABLES="/sbin/iptables"
> ...

 

and the "brctl show" while running one hvm-domU and para-v-domU (reformatted):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bridge name: xenbr0
> 
> bridge id: 8000.001d7d9981e8
> ...

 

here is vif1.0 together with tap0, since it is a hvm-domU, vif2.0 is alone (which it should be?), because of para-virt. domU.

and "iptables -nvL":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 1833K packets, 2558M bytes)
> 
>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
> ...

 

and "iptables -t nat -nvL":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 192K packets, 9172K bytes)
> 
>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
> ...

 

So if anybody has an advice for me in this problem, I would really appreciate it!

Denis

----------

## ebbeyes

It may help if you specify the vifnum and bridge.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (network-script 'network-bridge vifnum=0 bridge=xenbr0 netdev=eth0')
> 
> 

 

take xend of default run level and try

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/xen/scripts/network-bridge start vifnum=0 bridge=xenbr0 netdev=eth0
> 
> 

 

It may give you more information

----------

